# JSP - Tutorial/eBook



## netcom (1. Dez 2003)

Kennt jemand ein wirklich gutes Tutorial/eBook über JSP, mit schwergewicht Datenbanken, vorallem MySQL? Bin noch ein totaler JSP Anfänger, mit C/C++/Java Erfahrung.

Besten Dank!


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Dez 2003)

guck mal hier ist vielleicht ein anfang: http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp.htm


----------



## netcom (3. Dez 2003)

Vielen Dank, guter Tipp!


----------

